# Hướng Dẫn Vệ Sinh Và Bảo Quản Chăn Ra Gối Nệm



## Serena (5/12/18)

Việc giữ gìn vệ sinh và bảo quản chăn ga gối nệm đúng cách sẽ giúp bạn tăng tuổi thọ cho sản phẩm và hạn chế được các vấn đề về sức khỏe cho người sử dụng.

Chăn ra gối nệm được coi là người bạn thân thiết, nâng niu giấc ngủ của mọi người. Tuy nhiên, nếu sử dụng và bảo quản không đúng cách, không những tuổi thọ của nó bị giảm mà còn tiềm tàng những mối nguy hiểm đáng sợ. Để tránh gặp phải vấn đề này trong cuộc sống, ngay từ ban đầu bạn nên tìm hiểu những Hướng Dẫn Vệ Sinh Và Bảo Quản Chăn Ga Gối Nệm đúng cách và phù hợp.

*1. Đối với chăn ra gối*
Đa phần các mẫu chăn gối hay ra trải giường hiện nay đều được làm bằng chất liệu cotton mềm mại, do vậy khi vệ sinh nên dùng nước ấm, tránh sử dụng các chất giặt tẩy mạnh. Định kỳ hàng tuần, hàng tháng nên vệ sinh chăn ga gối để hạn chế tối đa vi khuẩn, bụi bặm báo vào chúng, gây nguy hiểm đối với sức khỏe của mọi người.

_




Chăn drap TATANA_​Bụi bẩn bám lên gối có thể là nguyên do gây ra các chứng bệnh về đường hô hấp, dị ứng, nổi mụn…Vậy nên, hằng ngày bạn cũng nên dập nhẹ gối để bụi bẩn không xâm nhập vào bên trong. Ngoài ra, những tế bào chết của da vương trên chăn gối khi giũ đập cũng sẽ rơi ra ngoài, hạn chế tối đa việc mắc các chứng bệnh về da.

Nếu giặt chăn ra gối xong mà chúng bị nhăn thì bạn có thể là, ủi phẳng nó lại. Nhưng lưu ý trước khi ủi phải lật qua mặt trái để tránh ảnh hưởng đến đường chỉ thêu dệt trên ra. Nếu sản phẩm được làm bằng chất liệu bông thì tuyệt đối không được ủi.

Dù bất kỳ lý do gì bạn cũng không được để nệm ở nơi có nhiệt độ cao, gần khu vực để xăng dầu, hóa chất, bởi nếu chúng bị vướng phải một chút thôi cũng đủ ảnh hưởng đến độ bền của sản phẩm, đồng thời gây nguy hiểm đến sức khỏe của các thành viên trong gia đình.

_




Hướng dẫn vệ sinh và bảo quản chăn ga gối nệm_​*2. Nệm*
Đối với loại nệm bông ép thì bạn chỉ việc tháo bỏ lớp bọc ở bên ngoài ra để giặt rồi sau đó phơi khô và bọc lại như bình thường. Còn nếu là nệm lò xo thì bạn hãy dùng bột baking soda hoặc máy hút bụi để loại bỏ vết bẩn bám trên nệm, vệ sinh giúp chúng được sạch hơn.

_




Nệm bông ép TATANA_​Nếu gia đình bạn có con nhỏ và chúng thường xuyên làm bẩn đệm, tiểu trên nệm thì có thể sử dụng máy sấy làm khô nếu là loại nệm mỏng, còn đối với nệm dày thì sử dụng khăn, giấy khô thấm nước rồi dùng cồn đổ vào vết bẩn ấy. Công dụng của cồn là khử mùi và loại bỏ vết bẩn nhanh chóng, thời gian khô cũng không quá lâu.

Trường hợp vết bẩn dính trên đệm có màu thì hãy dùng một ít oxy già và đổ trực tiếp nó lên vết bẩn. Tiếp đó mang nệm ra ngoài chỗ thoáng mát để phơi, trường hợp thời tiết không cho phép thì bạn có thể dùng máy sấy để hong khô nệm.

Cuối cùng, nếu là vết bẩn từ thực phẩm hoặc nước giải khát đổ lên đệm thì hãy dùng nước rửa chén hòa với ít nước lạnh, dùng khăn ướt nhúng vào hỗn hợp này và chà nhẹ nhàng lên vết dính bẩn của nệm. Đem phơi chỗ thoáng mát hay sấy khô là bạn đã hoàn thành xong nhiệm vụ. Kết hợp cùng với những gợi ý kể trên chắc chắn bạn sẽ không còn lo ngại chuyện vệ sinh hay bảo quản chăn ga gối nệm nữa phải không nào?


*TATANA*​


----------

